

The Ruby Type Checker [pdf] - tosh
http://www.cs.umd.edu/~jfoster/papers/oops13.pdf

======
moepstar
Offline for me, archive.org to the rescue!

[http://web.archive.org/web/20141022015433/http://www.cs.umd....](http://web.archive.org/web/20141022015433/http://www.cs.umd.edu/~jfoster/papers/oops13.pdf)

